# Horror islands like Aika Village in ACNH Dream Suite



## Megia (Jul 30, 2020)

Now that the Dream Suite is finally back, does anyone want to see a ‘remake’ of the horror towns from New Leaf, like Aika Village or Shachipanda? I’d be all for visiting new Japanese horror islands just like back then, too!

edit: someone told me that an Aika Island already exists in ACNH and sent me this pic


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 30, 2020)

I want a remake of the Cannibal village!


----------



## Eika (Jul 30, 2020)

Megia said:


> Now that the Dream Suite is finally back, does anyone want to see a ‘remake’ of the horror towns from New Leaf, like Aika Village or Shachipanda? I’d be all for visiting new Japanese horror islands just like back then, too!
> 
> edit: someone told me that an Aika Island already exists in ACNH and sent me this pic


I'd like to visit your island in dream suite. 
Erika of Rocinante


----------



## absol (Jul 30, 2020)

Yesss I love horror tows

I'm currently searching through twitter and visiting random japanese towns that seem creepy lol


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 30, 2020)

absol said:


> Yesss I love horror tows
> 
> I'm currently searching through twitter and visiting random japanese towns that seem creepy lol


Any good ones you found?


----------



## absol (Jul 30, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> Any good ones you found?






this one was kinda cool, the Aika Island twitter (?) retweeted it


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 30, 2020)

absol said:


> View attachment 294217
> 
> this one was kinda cool, the Aika Island twitter (?) retweeted it


omg! cannibal island! i’m gonna visit right away lol


----------



## absol (Jul 30, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> omg! cannibal island is what it’s called


ohhhh well that makes sense
man I wish I could speak japanese


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 30, 2020)

yes Aika village is back! I visited it this morning and it's very similar to how it was in NL but of course terraforming etc has added to the experience. will definitely be visiting Cannibal island + hopefully there are similar story style ones out there because they're my fave to visit (although understanding what the characters are saying does kind of help)


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 30, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> yes Aika village is back! I visited it this morning and it's very similar to how it was in NL but of course terraforming etc has added to the experience. will definitely be visiting Cannibal island + hopefully there are similar story style ones out there because they're my fave to visit (although understanding what the characters are saying does kind of help)


I just visited the Cannibal one and it’s a pretty faithful reincarnation of the NL town + more stuff. The characters say things like “Would you like some yummy meat?” and “You can’t escape this Island hihihihi” like NL. If you look at the board it says “You are fried food.” and “Experiment.” The island itself has lots of hidden areas that tie into the story. Highly recommend!


----------



## Megia (Jul 30, 2020)

absol said:


> View attachment 294217
> 
> this one was kinda cool, the Aika Island twitter (?) retweeted it


Nice! You found the Hitokui one too! I’m visiting it later!


----------



## manglegrove (Jul 30, 2020)

following this thread to see if anyone posts any cool ones later ^_^


----------



## Skunk (Jul 30, 2020)

I hope to see lots, I never toured any myself, but I love the theories people make on them


----------



## Duckling (Jul 30, 2020)

Do you guys know the dream address for the cannibal island?


----------



## Megia (Jul 31, 2020)

bubblebabies said:


> Do you guys know the dream address for the cannibal island?


Someone already posted it earlier. Hitokui Island is the cannibal island


----------



## Rosch (Jul 31, 2020)

I was just wondering if the creator of Hitokui also did one for NH. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Megia (Jul 31, 2020)

absol said:


> View attachment 294217
> 
> this one was kinda cool, the Aika Island twitter (?) retweeted it



This is the Hitokui one for NH.


----------



## courtky (Jul 31, 2020)

I really hope to see some cool horror towns! I hope people post them here


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hitokui is my favorite horror island so far. Soo creepy!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Another Horror town I toured on discord and it was really nice is called Mariguana. DA-1703-0963-9249

I think they got some sort of crab invasion that devoured people. smth like that. But beware that its a hacked town I think! Bc it has star trees and some sort of shiny furniture. But the atmosphere is really great! So enjoy!


----------



## Megia (Jul 31, 2020)

Someone gave me a lot of horror/spooky islands in ACNH on another site:

Underworld (by Underworld-Xaan on Reddit): DA-9184-7436-2844

Aika Village (by @a67502529 on Twitter): DA-1182-7179-4326

Hitokui Village (by hitokuivillage on Tumblr): DA-4088-8875-3480

Ghibli 6th Station (by No One on YouTube): DA-4482-9015-3082


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 31, 2020)

Can't wait to check all these awesome islands out!


----------



## nageki (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler: aika spoilers



one of the villagers on aika actually references a (or the? idk) cannibal island in their greeting...the "horror village collector" one in between the two aika houses with all the dolls and statues you have to jump past. their greeting is (casual speech) "next i want a cannibal village~" SO  i can't wait to check that one out and see which came first HOOOBOY


----------



## niconii (Jul 31, 2020)

Following this thread! My island’s not really horror themed but I really enjoyed visiting Aika’s island via dream suite so following this thread.


----------



## Mopache (Jul 31, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Another Horror town I toured on discord and it was really nice is called Mariguana. DA-1703-0963-9249
> 
> I think they got some sort of crab invasion that devoured people. smth like that. But beware that its a hacked town I think! Bc it has star trees and some sort of shiny furniture. But the atmosphere is really great! So enjoy!



I just tried to visit this one and I don't think it's available anymore


----------



## Eika (Jul 31, 2020)

I've visited two so far and I am surprised at how little has been done to their islands, but I do understand some people can't be on alot.


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 31, 2020)

I visited Cannibal Island (Hitokui Village - 4088-8875-3480) last night and it was so well done. You can tell that some parts are still work in progress, but the houses that were complete were super creepy 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Especially the farm area and farm house! It gave me serious Texas Chainsaw Massacre vibes... if you’re into that kinda thing... which I am.


----------



## ProfessorCreepyPasta (Aug 1, 2020)

I found this really cool design pattern on  Hitokui Island earlier and I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can find the design code for it. It's not on the design kiosk.


----------



## mayortiffany (Aug 1, 2020)

Honestly, I wasn't a big fan of horror towns in New Leaf, so I'm pretty indifferent to them. I'm not a big fan of horror in general, and I find it kind of difficult to follow a lot of the story-based islands that people try to make. It's difficult to convey a story or message through furniture and custom designs alone, and sometimes, I just don't want to put in the work to try and interpret what means what, you know? 

It's cool to see lots of different types of genres of towns pop though, in addition to the popular themes of cutesy/forest. I'm personally looking forward to obstacle course dream islands myself!


----------



## manglegrove (Aug 1, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Hitokui is my favorite horror island so far. Soo creepy!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020
> 
> ...


Looks like Mariguana got taken down, I hope it wasn't reported by those fans of that youtuber that's leading the "report islands with hacked trees" crusade


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 5, 2020)

DA-3524-5098-3702 is another really cool horror island if you have not yet checked it out it is called Langerhans Island


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 5, 2020)

I visited aika and hitokui!


----------



## manglegrove (Aug 5, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> DA-3524-5098-3702 is another really cool horror island if you have not yet checked it out it is called Langerhans Island


I checked this one out, it was really cool! i think the main plot was that everyone on the island was on a plane that crashed and they all died or something? wasn't sure but it was neat


----------



## StoopKid (Aug 16, 2020)

I made a horror/mystery themed island.  Enjoy!

"A quiet Japanese town with multiple parks, a market, and a mountaintop shrine. Explore carefully, because you may end up finding something that you shouldn't have."

DA-7168-5563-1097


----------



## BriB99 (Aug 16, 2020)

*PLEASE HELP!!!*
There is a new house *Hitokui Island *next to the museum that is seemingly impossible to reach. It’s surrounded by fences on 3 sides and a cliff on the other. The owner doesn’t supply a ladder (unless it’s hidden and I can’t find it) If anyone can figure out how to reach this house please help


----------



## Spadjian (Apr 14, 2021)

Hitokui village is the reason I started playing New Leaf again. The creator has a New Horizons island of course but the New Leaf one is far superior. I have only seen it on YouTube but I have to explore it myself. I'm about a week into the game still trying to unlock the Dream Mansion >_> I hope it is still available...


----------



## xara (Apr 15, 2021)

Spadjian said:


> Hitokui village is the reason I started playing New Leaf again. The creator has a New Horizons island of course but the New Leaf one is far superior. I have only seen it on YouTube but I have to explore it myself. I'm about a week into the game still trying to unlock the Dream Mansion >_> I hope it is still available...



the dream suite actually doesn’t exist in this game. rather than there being a building for it, the dreaming feature is accessible through laying on a bed (any bed will work!) that’s inside your house and selecting “yeah, i want to sleep...” once prompted to do so .


----------



## Rosch (Apr 15, 2021)

I've visited some of these islands last year. Aika was a bit of a disappointment when I visited last year. Hitokui was better. Maybe it's time to visit them again. With the additional custom design slots available and more furniture added, perhaps the islands have improved.


----------

